# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  CREAR UN PERSONAJE

## magomarcos

Veamos cómo crear un personaje carismático. La palabra carisma (de la palabra griega χάρισμα /jarisma/, "presente" o "regalo divino") es utilizada usualmente para describir una habilidad para otras personas. Se refiere especialmente a la cualidad de ciertas personas de motivar con facilidad la atención y la admiración de otros gracias a una cualidad "magnética" de personalidad o de apariencia. Fuentes  WikiHow y Wikipedia.

Un personaje carismático es aquel que la gente le agrada.
Para lograr ese objetivo veamos algunos pasos a seguir.

1.	Elige sus cualidades: tímido, perezoso, valiente, audaz, frenético, loco, despistado.
2.	Como te agradaría que sea: tierno, serio, malvado, enigmático,  cómico, futurista, clásico, fantasioso,  la idea es que te guste el personaje no porque solo tiene sus características, sino por que sientes que te agrada.
3.	Una vez que vemos lo que te agrada del personaje, o te agradaría además de sus características, démosle el toque de nuestra propia personalidad. 
4.	Hagamos actuar al personaje para ver que tanto ha llegado su interpretación.

Consejos
•	Si eres una persona muy seria en gestos y cara, un personaje alocado te será difícil de lograrlo, si eres lo contrario vas por buen camino.
•	A medida que vayas  evolucionando el personaje, vas a ir agregándole rasgos que lo identifiquen.
•	A veces el carisma se ve mal debido a la tonalidad de colores en tu atuendo, puesta en escena y decoración de tus elementos mágicos. Hazlos más suaves para un personaje tierno, coloridos para un personaje divertido y oscuros para un personaje serio, esto a menos de que sus colores lo caractericen en algún modo.

----------


## Pulgas

Uno de los recursos que se utilizan, en ocasiones, para crear un personaje teatral, es el de elaborar su ficha completa.
¿Quién es? ¿Cómo se llama? ¿Cuántos años tiene? ¿Está casado? ¿Qué estudios tiene? Etc.
Es bueno que esta ficha sea lo más completa posible, incluso que contenga datos que, aparentemente, no necesitas conocer para llevarlo a escena (por ejemplo su nivel académico) y que, sin embargo, pueden ayudarte a definir su personalidad (un catedrático de Universidad, por lo general, no se expresa de igual manera que alguien que sólo cursó la primaria).
Esa ficha te otorgará también una serie de gustos (que no tienen que coincidir necesariamente con los tuyos) y que dotan de coherencia y credibilidad al personaje). Si nuestro personaje está más basado en los 60 o se siente hippy, su estética puede ser más del estilo de Doug Henning. Si es muy formal, ahí tenemos a Bill Abbott. (Si te cito estos magos no es para que los imites, sino para que tengas una referencia de cómo han construído un personaje).
El personaje puede ser parecido al mago o completamente distinto (Kevin James). Lo importante es que el público lo vea creíble, coherente, y eso es lo que se consigue cuando se tienen muy claros todos los datos sobre él.

----------


## Inherent

Solo una sugerencia: este tema (muy interesante, por cierto) podría estar en un subforo general y no solo restringido a magia infantil. Un saludo!!!

----------


## marcoCRmagia

creo que cada uno de nosotros tiene su personaje interior, ese que definitivamente es el qe te sale perfecto, y el que no lo ha descubierto solo tiene que preguntarse, buscar dentro suyo y probar varios personajes, hay personas que son capaces de actuar muy bien y personificar varios papeles, pero los que no, cuando encuentren el suyo pulanlo bastante y sean el mejor en ese personaje.

----------


## Jimmy MX

Bueno yo habia ideado uno pero sigo trabajando en el, se trata de un hombre mayor vestido muy formal que esta en la banca de un parque leyendo el diario y este hombre nunca tuvo una buena infancia, despues encuentra en la basura una chistera de mago y ahi empieza la magia, como final el hombre se convierte en un payaso.

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Buen tema de conversación. Un mago, si es un personaje, gana mucho (al menos para mi)

Saludos!

----------

